# 69 ignition coil mounting



## greenjudge69 (Mar 8, 2015)

What is the correct mounting location for a 69 Ram air 3 ignition coil? Thanks


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

*and*

I have original 410 coils and brackets if needed ...

Scott

here is an original also a 410 69 coil and 4bbl bracket ,,,,
coil clocking is original as this coil has never been pulled from the bracket


----------



## greenjudge69 (Mar 8, 2015)

Ok. Thank you


----------

